# Mutant fish gives everyone the heebie-jeebies. With freaky pic.



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2008/08/18/chip-fish.html

that's one fugly fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats pretty scary eh?  I mean not for just the fish but the health of the water.. One of the most important things


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Eeee gads! I'm picturing great whites with 2 mouths.  Let hope that's a genetic deformity and not a mutation due to pollution, lets also hope it doesn't have any siblings/offspring.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

When I saw the thread I thought of this guy:









And then when I saw th pic I thought of this guy:









But in all seriousness, this is disturbing. They've seen it for years in frogs with gross deformities too. Water is life, and we're seriously messing it up.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

that is one ugly fish.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder what it tastes like....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol

probably deliciously sweet. Oh wait, that's just all the lead.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hint of almond from the cyanide...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mmm, sounds deliciously polluted to perfection.

I bet if you ate enough of those, you could grow a second jaw too.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh my mouths are just watering in anticipation!


----------

